# fs tank shut down live rock need gone asap



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

well shutting my tank down due to to much on the go i wana house and my car done i want the rock gone first so 4.50 a pound and i cant take pic cause my camera is in the wack with the car pm me or txt me at 604 556 6237 and tank will be up too but i gotta think of the prices so let me know wut u all need sad but havnt had time tank is a 125 gal


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

im building a custom tank right now.. if it was further along i would be interested in the rock but im more interested in equipment right now let me know what ya got


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

rock first and i got 2 fx5s and a fluval 405 and corallife light with the 150 ahalides corallife 220 and the 60?


----------



## Dreadful (Jul 7, 2011)

probably interested in the coralife 220 but im in no rush


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top offers?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

any livestock?


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

How much are you thinking for your fx5's? Thx


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

yea one clown but thinking of moving him to a 50 gal salt if i have time currently im injured from work so who knows and prob 200 of the fx 5 not even a year old


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need atleast 100 pounds gone got atleast 200


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 3 50 a pound take alot and we can make a deal tank is forsale too offers for now


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, I'll take some of your rock, how much are you asking?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

look at the price lol


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need rock gone asap


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump gona tear it down into rubber maids this weekend so want it gon thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 3 bucks a pound or take it all for 280


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump anyone??


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top of this week so it coming down 1 fx sold pending sale


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump tank and stand 500 obo light setup 900 obo its a 72 inch coral life with 3 150 halides and 4 96 watt attinc blue and moonlights


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump too top need it all gone have bills to pay muscle cars are pricy will trade for civic and chevy parts


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

450 firm for tank and stand if u pay 500 u get a aquaclear 500 100 pounds of rock 250 takes it all need it gone asap its gona so sit in the shed in a garbage can till its gone no room only running a 29 gal salt


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need rock gone asap offers??


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump 240 for all the rock 0r 2 50 a pound


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to the top offers i got a a coral life 60 too and a few power heads aswell


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

How Many Pounds Of Rock Do You Have Left?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

not sure i got more than i thought prob over a 100


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Just Finishing Treating Some Ich In My Tank With Copper So I Don't Want To Add Live Rock Back In My Tank Yet. If You Still Have Rock Left I Will Take It All At The End Of The Month.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

just store it in a rubbermaid container thats wut im doing currently


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need it all gone still have an fx5


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump ill be redoing this ad as a new one with pic if i can post them up


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top cant load pic but bump to top rock in buckets now have both fx5s forsale need gone people


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 240 for the rock 100 lbs will seperate thow 200 for fx5s for sale coral life 220 and 60 skimmers lights 125 gal 500 with lights


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

200 bucks for 100 lbs of LR?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 200 bucks for 100 lbs of LR?


no for the fx5s it was early this morn when i posted no rok i want 240 for its currently in a garbage can with a light on it


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 200 bucks for 100 lbs of LR?


sorry that was for the fx5 rocks 240


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 200 bucks for 100 lbs of LR?


pm sent to yea


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump first 200 takes the rock


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need it gone tank and stand with lights 450 firm


----------



## Hoodsum (May 19, 2011)

I'm looking to buy your liverock 100 pds


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Hoodsum said:


> I'm looking to buy your liverock 100 pds


yes i got a 100 pounds 200 bucks call me 604 556 6237 or pm me need it out thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never posted what size tank you have for sale in this thread as far as I can see.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Never posted what size tank you have for sale in this thread as far as I can see.


sorry its a `125 gallon


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need it all gone i dont wana pay to store it


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top call or txt me or pm me will take offers dont care anymore want rock gone tanks etc


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 400 firm for 125 gal can txt pic thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

rock sold hopfully tonight


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks again for meeting me so late. Very happy with the rock and are already in a rubber maid with heater and powerheads. Cheers


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

wow late nite for u and no everything else must go offers numb already up so call or txt


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top still have the fxs 5 200 each obo 65 and 220 corallife skimmer 50 and 140 for the big one open to offers


----------

